# Banjos ?



## dodgerblue (May 29, 2015)

Im looking for a pair of chain adjusters . Im told they are called banjo style . They are for an Murray Elgin . Any help would be great . Thank you . Michael ...


----------



## rideahiggins (May 29, 2015)

Some in the for sale section
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?73919-FS-Banjos-a-bunch-of-them&highlight=banjos


----------



## dodgerblue (May 29, 2015)

Thanx alot , I see them .


----------

